# Sewn eyes vs spliced eyes



## joezilla11 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been searching the forums and the Internet for thoughts on the viking/grizzly sewn eyes vs spliced eyes on climbing lines and I understand the difference and pros/cons. I'm just wondering what's your opinion and preference. It seems spliced eyes are obviously popular but is that because they hold up better or just because more guys are able to splice themselves vs sewing. I've read a few posts where guys claim the stitched or sewn eyes are actually stronger?


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 3, 2013)

For lines that cannot be eye spliced, a sewn eye is the only option if you do not want a knot, but I think the actual stitching is far easier than measuring fid lengths, and extracting and burying covers and cores.
I'm learning. Toss & McDonald's "Working Rope - book 5. Basic Braided Splices is excellent. 
There seems to be far less instructional info available on do-it-yourself sewn eye splices.


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 3, 2013)

Forgot to mention that there are some excellent threads on some forums re. sewn eyes (and splicing) with valuable information incl. photos that is being posted.
Kudos to folks like AJ (Moss) who are willing to share what they are learning and doing.


----------



## smokey01 (Mar 4, 2013)

joezilla11 said:


> I've been searching the forums and the Internet for thoughts on the viking/grizzly sewn eyes vs spliced eyes on climbing lines and I understand the difference and pros/cons. I'm just wondering what's your opinion and preference. It seems spliced eyes are obviously popular but is that because they hold up better or just because more guys are able to splice themselves vs sewing. I've read a few posts where guys claim the stitched or sewn eyes are actually stronger?


I'll just add this thought to the other answers you will get and say both methods are plenty strong and wear well for me.
Here is one consideration that my not be obvious, I *can *fit the leather cambium saver over a spliced eye and even the caterpillar type if I work at it...*can't *do it with a sewn eye on most climbing ropes 10mm plus. Also, a spiced wide eye can be girth hitched if needed.


----------



## joezilla11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Makes sense on lines that can't be spliced, but wesspur seems to be the only one that I see that gives you the option of ordering a sewn eye on their 16 strand lines.

Smokey that was actually very helpful, I didn't think of that thanks.


----------

